# United State Grand Prix



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

Will you be watching the United State Grand Prix? And if so, how?

If you will be there in person, the Hoosier chapter of the BMW CCA will be having a corral for parking and food / drink during the weekend. Check out their web site for details. :thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

Unless US Air goes out of business in the next few weeks I'm going to fly there. Is the corral in walking distance?


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

None of the above...

I'll be on the track driving my own car that day :bigpimp:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

SteveT said:


> *Unless US Air goes out of business in the next few weeks I'm going to fly there. Is the corral in walking distance? *


SteveT,
Yes, the corral is on Main Street a few blocks south of Indianapolis Motorspeedway. FYI: Main Street is near the intersection of 16th and Georgetown. Check out www.hoosierbmw.com for details. I will not be parking there, but I've purchased their hospitality package for food and beverages. I hope to see a bunch of people there! :thumbup:

Nate,
You're excused then! Have fun (but be safe) at the track! :bigpimp:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I am going, I will definetly check out the web page, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

*In the past . . .*

Vasek Polak BMW in Hermosa Beach would host an event where customers could come watch it in the showroom and they provided food and drinks and held drawings.

Hey Jon, does Cutter do anything like that? (be a good way to get a bunch of the 'festers to come by and visit  )


----------



## richard (Apr 3, 2002)

EugieBaange,
You've got the right idea. I go to Montreal every year and went to Indy the last 2. It just doesn't feel like a real Grand Prix at Indy. I'm not going back even though I live close. Somehow F1 cars racing around the inside of an oval kind of sucks. My girlfriend loves going to Montreal, but can't stand Indianapolis.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Is the NASCAR race before or after?:lmao: 
oval track + F1 = :thumbdwn:


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

bluer1 said:


> *Is the NASCAR race before or after?:lmao:
> oval track + F1 = :thumbdwn: *


Doesn't look like an Oval to me :dunno:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

I would agree that overall it is a pretty lame F1 track, but at least they are racing in the US . Plus the shear size of Indy is impressive.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *
> 
> Doesn't look like an Oval to me :dunno:
> 
> ...


I know, I know... but you gotta admit that a good part of it is
run on the oval. Just a tongue in cheek stab at The Brickyard.

For me, it's close enough to "goin' 'round in circles."
:tsk:


----------



## scottn2retro (Mar 20, 2002)

TranceLvr said:


> *I would agree that overall it is a pretty lame F1 track, but at least they are racing in the US . Plus the shear size of Indy is impressive. *


What's the distance of 1 lap of the F1 ciruit at Indy? :dunno:


----------



## TranceLvr (Feb 28, 2002)

Total track length: 2.606 miles (4.195 kilometers)


Pretty small for an F1 track.


----------



## DougDogs (Dec 26, 2001)

TranceLvr said:


> *Total track length: 2.606 miles (4.195 kilometers)
> 
> Pretty small for an F1 track. *


Maybe it's small in lenght, but Indy is long in history:thumbup:


----------



## SteveT (Dec 22, 2001)

DougDogs said:


> *
> 
> Maybe it's small in lenght, but Indy is long in history:thumbup: *


I went last year and the Indy layout worked pretty well. The twisting section is a bit too tight though. The oval section let's them get to pretty high speed and provides a place to outbrake. Do you think it's really that short? Seems a lot of the tracks now are about 2.5 to 3 miles long. The days of the long tracks seem to have gone. Indy is a neat place for sure, particularly from a historical standpoint. If I had my choice though I'd have them back at The Glen.


----------

